
Show HN: Status – HTTP Status for Humans - avinassh
https://github.com/avinassh/status
======
avinassh
Nothing fancy, however I was manually copying `status.py` file from Django
Rest Framework in every project. So I thought I would release this as a pypi
package and it may come useful to others also.

